
Show HN: Coworkations – Find the remote working community that is right for you - stevelacey
https://coworkations.co
======
stevelacey
Hey HN!

Coworkations lists coworking retreats worldwide – aiming to help digital
nomads and remote workers differentiate between the various communities that
now operate around the globe.

A coworkation can be many things, a lot of them combine coliving, coworking
and activites, some do it whilst on a cruise ship or train , and some have
particular themes such as entrepreneurship, sports or reconnecting with
nature.

I created Coworkations because I want to help people find these groups,
understand their offerings, and how they compare. I've been location
independent for a year now and think these kinds of programs are a great way
to jump into digital nomadism whilst surrounding yourself with the support of
a community of like-minded people!

Explore the world without interrupting your career.

I welcome any and all feedback, suggestions and comments!

Many thanks!

Steve

